# Kalintaw ( Kung Fu ) Filipino Martial Arts



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

[yt]TLEI-U_oX3c&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 19, 2008)

Nice clip thanks


I personally do not like the way he grabs the blade of the knife with his bare hand in a couple of the movements but then if it works it works.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

I thought I saw Karate and boxing in there as well as the original kung fu influence!


----------

